
User-Error Problems with Mobile App for Iowa Caucuses Prompt Online Confusion - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/us/politics/iowa-caucus-app.html
======
lstamour
The current headline is out of date - The story has been updated since and now
reads:

App Used to Tabulate Votes Is Said to Have Been Inadequately Tested

The app was quickly put together in the past two months and was not properly
tested at a statewide scale, according to people briefed on the matter.

